# Very Cool Joint



## Tony (Apr 5, 2017)

https://laughingsquid.com/woodworki...-dovetail-joint-that-perfectly-fits-together/

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 5, 2017)

The Japanese have really perfected the art of wood working. I guess a few thousand years of monkey style wood working you learn a trick or three...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 7, 2017)

Tony said:


> https://laughingsquid.com/woodworki...-dovetail-joint-that-perfectly-fits-together/


Ah, a beautiful joint in deed. The real challenge is if that style joint is made on all four standard sides of a box. You have to work all four sides at the same time, so I'm told. I have not tried it and doubt I ever will. Sure adding a side adds more challenge too.

Has anybody here used this joint style in their work?


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 7, 2017)

Holy cow, can't imagine making that joint. The preparation markings must be really really detailed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 7, 2017)

I was listening to some Bob Marley on my way to work this morning... I was expecting something else when I clicked on the title.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Apr 7, 2017)

El Guapo said:


> I was listening to some Bob Marley on my way to work this morning... I was expecting something else when I clicked on the title.



My 21-year old sent me the link originally with that title, I was expecting the same thing you were. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 7, 2017)

Ahhh joint as in where wood joins together....now I get it Dooode!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

